
HP to cut 3000-4000 jobs over the next 3 years - bojl
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-hp-layoffs-idUSKCN12D2XW
======
lsiunsuex
I just find it amazing that companies cut such huge numbers of jobs. 3000 to
4000. Well, which is it, 3000 or 4000? Are they firing entire divisions or
just saying (roughly) 200 from each department.

I feel, if I was CEO of a major company, I'd feel pretty disgusted with myself
and my directors that someone couldn't figure out how to make whatever
profitable and not fire these people. You (the company) just possibly really
screwed 3-4000 families. That's disgusting, IMO.

